# Which is the best pump? 870, Nova or BPS?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This topic has been discussed many times and I have personally made the decision too and ended up with the 870. As I recall, the BPS is a totally different price range from the other two with the Nova being about 10% more than the 870. To everyone feel is everything and you should get what feels right to you. I have an SBEII that I now shoot well, but hated for several years the rail is very high just like on the Nova.
Anywho, what brought this up for me was going through the September issue of Outdoor Life, "The Shotgun Issue." While this topic is not discussed directly, indirectly these were the results:
The 870 is listed at number 9 of Great Shotguns Made Today while the BPS was #10.
The Nova is listed as #1 of Five Best Shotgun Values.
I couldn't find the article online yet.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my 870!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that the answer to your question lies in the number of guns produced, and the number of years that they have been in production. The new models of the 870 don't hold a candle to the fit and finish of the ones produced 30 years ago, but are still quite usable in the hunting fields. I always wanted a BPS, but it was always way out of my price range. That and the fact that I prefer to buy an American made product, (yea, I know, Remington is owned by some financial group from who knows where), I have three Model 870s in my safe. The one that I shoot the best is the one I bought in 1981.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Interesting topic. Personally, I have shot all 3 models. I currently own a BPS and a Nova. Of the 3 guns, I like the BPS the best for looks, quality and feel. But I shoot best with the Nova. I have a hard time finding the 870 favorable because I am a lefty. Lefty models run around $700, which makes me wanna spend the money on a different gun. As far as reliability goes, I think its a toss up between the Rem and the Browning. I have had my benelli go "click" a couple times on me in the field. Don't know if I just short shucked it or what. One other thing to consider though- my 'nelli is a SuperNova, so the weight, balance, and recoil are all different than the Nova would have. Take out the "super" and I think the Browning and Remington are a MUCH better shotgun.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

older 870 hands down...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've not shot the NOVA. But of the BPS and the 870, I prefer the 870. I've had three in different eras and finishes. My first pump was an 870 wingmaster circa 1970. What a sweetie that was. I have a lat 60s Outdoorsman, and a late 90s Express. All are sweet and shoot great. The Outdoorsman might be my favorite, as my Dad totally broke it down and refinished the wood with a great antique look. It just looks and feels nicer. 

Interesting thing. Last fall we were doing a shooting day with some buddies. One guy had his brand new synthetic 870. I don't know if he just hadn't run enough shells through it, but he was shooting Federals trap loads and they kept hanging up. I had him try a box of my remington loads and he didn't have a problem. My guns shot either load with no difference. Anyway, I'm a huge fan of the 870 - especially the older ones.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge, I think you are spot on with "feel is everything". You could certainly not go wrong with any of the three shotguns mentioned but when I recently took my daughter to buy an entry level shotgun I expected her to like the Nova best . But she liked the feel of the Wetherby PA-08 better than the 870, Nova or Mosberg. (We did not try the BPS.) And I was very surprised at how affordable the Weatherby was.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

my choice would be:
1- Browning BPS
2- Remington 870
3- No choice for the Nova, I don't like them. I would prefer to shoot a Winchester 120/1200/1300
or my Huglu O/U shotgun.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> I love my 870!


&#8230;as do I.

Not sure it's "the best", but it's a great all around - all purpose shotgun!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> I always wanted a BPS, but it was always way out of my price range.


I am with you, why anyone would spend that much on a pump baffles me, you can get a decent used semi auto for that many $ bills. I thought the point of a pump was to be economical like a starter gun.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I like all 3 and own all 3. They each have their own individual characteristics that I like. If I had to pick one, I would say the 870. My first shotgun is an 870 20 gauge that I will hopefully start a child hunting with someday. My father's favorite gun is his 870 Wingmaster he bought when I was born, and will be passed on to me someday. Most of my "firsts" were with my old friend the 870, so I guess I have a special bond with it. It is also the one that I count on to defend my life in my home.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I never have been fully satisfied with my BPS. It has always been finicky feeding shells into the chamber. I used to shoot a lot of reloads but I had to give that up because the rounds wouldn't cycle reliably through the action. I once loaded up on several cases of Activ all plastic shotgun shells but I gave most of them away or sold them at a discounted rate because my BPS didn't like them. Sometimes the shell doesn't feed when I work the action and sometimes it will kick them out the bottom. The marshes around here are full of unfired shotgun shells lost out of the bottom of my BPS......and many ducks, geese, and pheasants owe their lives to my malfunctioning BPS.

I bought my BPS back in 1978 just shortly after they were introduced, so maybe they have improved the design to make them more reliable.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have owned all three. I have an 870 Express that was my first shotgun (80's). I love this gun and it has worked perfectly. The only thing i don't like about it is that it does not have the interchangable choke system. I had a BPS for several years when the 3 1/2 in shell sfirst came out. It worked great and i never had a jam but it was long barrled and heavy and I just didn't like the feel of it. I bought a supernova a couple years ago and it has worked no problem. I really don'e like the feel of it though as it feels blockier than my 870. I wish I would have just gone with another 870. I would say any of them will work well onperformace. Get the one the feels right when you hold it or shoulder it.

Mark


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny you mention the interchangable chokes. I have two 870s - and one has it, one does not.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

MarkM said:


> I have owned all three. I have an 870 Express that was my first shotgun (80's). I love this gun and it has worked perfectly. The only thing i don't like about it is that it does not have the interchangable choke system. I had a BPS for several years when the 3 1/2 in shell sfirst came out. It worked great and i never had a jam but it was long barrled and heavy and I just didn't like the feel of it. I bought a supernova a couple years ago and it has worked no problem. I really don'e like the feel of it though as it feels blockier than my 870. I wish I would have just gone with another 870. I would say any of them will work well onperformace. Get the one the feels right when you hold it or shoulder it.
> 
> Mark


My first BPS is just like the one you're describing. Tough as a tank, but heavy as one too. I used to hump two of those suckers and a bag of dekes at the WMA's all the time because my uncle supposedly had a bad back. Yeah right. :roll:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

870 FTW! I owned a Nova for extactly 25 shots and sold it! I didnt like the ergonomics of it. But I know people avidly addicted to the Nova as I am with my 870s.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > I always wanted a BPS, but it was always way out of my price range.
> ...


I have always owned pumps though I shoot a Benelli Montefeltro auto for some birds now.
Thinking that a pump is only an economical starter gun is far from the reality.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > I always wanted a BPS, but it was always way out of my price range.
> ...


Left handed shooters are limited to gun choice & the bottom eject is a great fix for that. So the extra money in my opinion is well worth it!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

870 -8/-


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I hard to wrong with any of them, But If I had to rank them drawing from personal experience it would be
1. Nova
2. 870
3. BPS
I went out to buy an 870 supermag and the store had sold their only one an hour earlier. I started looking at their benellis just for fun and I was converted. I left with a nova in tow. One of the greatest pros of the nova is how easy it is to field strip and clean. I can strip, clean, and reassemble my benelli while my buddy is still trying to break down his 870. I am somewhat shocked that some people have had reliability issues with their novas... Mine has been to hell and back, mostly due to my own stupidity, and it has remained absolutely bulletproof. It has never had feeding, ejecting or firing issues; which is more than i can say about the 870's, BPS's and other pumps I've shot. Maybe I got lucky in not getting a lemon, but I really couldn't be more satisfied with my Nova.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I am also a lefty shooter and have owned all 3. I had the Super Nova and 870 safties converted to left handed. BPS was too heavy to carry around for upland, good on ducks. Like the 870 never any issues still use it for dog training and back up. Love the Super Nova.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have two of the older 870s. Wood stocks. One is full choke the other modified. Never any trouble with either. They have been 100% reliable. I haven't used a Nova nor BPS. Can't make a comparison.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Im a bit late here but I love my Super Nova.. Love it so much that Im considering buying a "tactical" version of it. But something keeps telling me to give the 870 a chance and give them a try.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

BPS! all the way, haven't had many dealings with the 870 but I wouldn't touch a nova with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Chuck said:


> BPS! all the way, haven't had many dealings with the 870 but I wouldn't touch a nova with a ten foot pole.


A ten foot pole huh? I'm curious what the reason for that is. You have a bad experience?


----------

